# Game Warden sting in Napoleon



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can you believe this idiot claims he was harrassed because he "only broke the law a little?"

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=478826


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

hey, they weren't even close to their possession limit yet! how unfair! :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

What a fock.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

There is no bending of the rules as he stated they do. You break them, you pay the piper -- simple as that. If you cannot recall what the heck you shot the day before, when will you ever know when you reach your species or total posession limit! If they read this post, all I have to say is you got what you totally deserved! Your whole party outta be ashamed of what you did. I will say it -- shame on you. That is a fine way to start out a young hunter -- by breaking the law. And to think you act like you did nothing wrong. :evil: To be honest, I hope you never come back. The rest of us that follow the laws, and enjoy our sport -- as I do -- really do not need this type of hype as it delivers a big ole black eye to the sport. :******:

Ima870man


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Guys, you gotta admit there's NOTHING like having a flock of 6 immature gadwalls come in with the fuzz still growing on their backs and HAMMERING THEM WITH NO REGARD!!! I see less than a half dozen adult male birds in those pictures. And then how much of a clown do you need to be to go on a internet message board and tell the world how you break the law all the time? I'm sorry guys, its probably inappropriate, but I was audibly laughing while I was reading that.....

I can't believe I just read that. My day is now complete.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Those are the guys you hate to run into in the field early in the morning.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

every NR on that board acts like it wasn't a big deal, they broke the law and got fined for it, plain and simple. and they complain about it!!!!! got a little irritated how they think they shouldn't be checked while hunting out of state, I'm sure they got treated how they should've been treated, THEY BROKE THE LAW!!!!!!!!

makes me think of a quote from Jim Carrey on "LIAR LIAR"

"STOP BREAKING THE LAW *******!!!!"

Tator


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like our Warden's are doing their job-Salute............ :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I gotta say I'm speechless. A complete moron. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW.

And to see how the others condoned his behavior also...

:eyeroll:

Ryan


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Tator wrote: every NR on that board acts like it wasn't a big deal


That's not true............ the majority of the NR's blasted the guy. No wonder these Res-Non Res threads turn into a pissing match. The guy got what he deserved and probable should have got more than he received but don't make up BS just to get another non resident bashing thread started.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Agreed it makes me sick :******:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Not only is it a ton of pressure on the resource but now a true mockery of the sport. A total disregard for the waterfowl.

I am not convinced that justice was duly served, more would have been better and a swift boot in the azz to never return here again. SFI!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Guys like that are the reason Sota's get a bad name.. Makes a guy real sick if you read the whole thing!

I Definitely need some different Lic. Plates!! :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

2 lessons learned here.

1.Keep an accurate tally of who shot what.We use a notebook with all birds listed each day.Just cross them out if you eat some.

2.The wardens don't look at birds in the fridge any different than in the freezer if you are not in your permenent residence.Leave the wings on even if in marinade.

Now be honest how many would leave the ings on in the fridge while in the marinade.....bet we all will now.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, from the pics it looked like alot of hens and pinnies died at their hands! A complete lack of respect for the resource!


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

I may be just speculating here but I think there may be more to the story. If someone admits that they "bent" the law in a public forum, the truth may very well be more severe. Hopefully the citations were also more severe.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Went out last night and had a great hen mallard shoot as 3 of us took 60 ducks, but we didn't mean to shoot that many and sometimes we bend the rules a little....oh did I just post that on the internet???? After reading that guys story and looking at his pictures I can only say what a yackass. It was good to see all the guys on there bashing him. We know most guys that come here are good guys and follow the laws but you always get guys like this and it doesn't matter where they're from. I hope he is true to his word and doesn't come back :lost:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> our group as a whole shot a grand total of 317 ducks, 48 geese(geese were very plentiful, but not targeted), 1 sandhill crane, and 27 pheasants. here are some pics of just my group i was hunting with. all in all, it was a great trip, with plenty of limits.


And non-residents wonder why the residents get a little touchy about asking where the birds are and how to "get rid" of unwanted birds so they can shoot some more.... :eyeroll:


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

How was his group 'barely' over? I must be really bad at math because last I checked the posession limit on ducks in ND was 10. They shot 317 ??? They were only there one week?

He says he is never coming back to ND. I wish he'd never hunt again. Ever! Anywhere! I can't believe that somebody can be that inept!

Another case of MN guys being stupid! Please guys -- realize that us 'sotans are not all this way. How embarrassing! :eyeroll:


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

What is the title of the forum. The lik provided does not work


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

It's working for me, but:

Refuge Forums > Flyway Report Forums > Minnesota Flyway Forum
------------------> ND trip


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

When I first started to read tht forum I was appalled that most of the posters agreed with that idiot! Then the majority of the others, residents and non residents alike, basically told them that 'if you break or bend the law we are all glad you got investigated and fined!" Hopefully they won't come back!
A $50.00 fine paid on the spot isn't any deterrent to idiots like this, though. Hardly a couple bags of dog food or boxes of shells or a half a tank of gas. Should make them have to come back to ND or a warrant issued for their arrest so they might not come back here again with the threat of an arrest hanging over their sorry heads!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Agreed. When you hear firsthand about the killing opperations going on in ND it just boggels the mind.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What do you think was in marinade ? Ill bet it was a bowl full of hens mallards and pintails.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

OH,

You forgot the cans!

Jim


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Can you say LEG TAGS!!!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Candiru said:


> I may be just speculating here but I think there may be more to the story. If someone admits that they "bent" the law in a public forum, the truth may very well be more severe. Hopefully the citations were also more severe.


A little update on this... Yes there is more to the story.

A few things need to be clarified about the OP's version of the story. Apparently this guy was embellishing a little. I spoke with a warden who was there and here's the scoop on a couple of inaccuracies:

1. There were two juveniles, and they were *NOT* cited.

2. There were other species violations that have *currently* not been cited. They may be additionally charged when everything washes out.

3. They were not cited that night for the tagging violations which would have been class B misdomeanors.

4. The ducks on the step were simply forgotten about after the end of a long night. IMO it was probably more important to keep track of the list of facts than those 2 ducks.

Looks like this guy and his party are in for a heap of more trouble, and he exaggerated the story a bit.

More to come...

Ryan


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks for the info BEN,


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Being a LEO wiyh better than 20 years in ND and knowing quite a good number of the GF people, I can advise the following...

We don't write people who do not break the law. No faster way to have one's career come to a screeching halt.

It's the hunter's responsibility to know and abide by the regs. CO's in particular don't recognize grey areas.

If a guy is looking for a break, a CO is not the guy to expect one from.
You'll have about as much luck getting a break from an HP!

I doubt very, very much that any 15 year old was "cited". As a 15 year old is a juvenile, he/she would be referred to the Juvenile Supervisor of that county. An adult citation carries a penalty of a fine and/or jail time. If indeed this juvenile was referred the worst he can expect for a minor possession or transport violation is some community service in his home state & town. I would doubt seriously if they were even referred.

I didn't add the numbers up, but it would appear this bunch killed nigh onto 370 birds, then brag about it! This is the kind of thing that just makes me shake my head in wonder. Even if they were within their possession limit, when is enough enough?

This sort of thing, killing game like there's no tommorow then getting indignant when cited for violations, supports my belief that many NR consider ND nothing more than a 3rd world shooting preserve...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I hope he is a man of his word and never comes back!!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

NDTerminator said:


> ... supports my belief that many NR consider ND nothing more than a 3rd world shooting preserve...


That is a very good description. I find it hard to explain why - perhaps it is the lack of respect, the condescention, the view that ND R's are simpleton hillbillies - not sure, but I agree with your sentiment.

(of course, its not true of most NR's, just some.)

M.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am glad this guy got a citation. I hope he gets more like Ryan stated.

I hope most R don't think all NR are like this. Plus Killing 300+ birds in a week is very excessive! I know I am happy with just shooting my possession limit in a weeks worth of hunting.

Ryan keep us posted on what happens.

Chuck


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Just got back from ND last friday... we would hunt in the morning and eat most of our birds that day... so if I put them in the crock pot and let them cook all day on low (while we were scouting) is that breaking the law? If so guess ND owes me a ticket...

I agree 100% these guys need to be charged... but the marinating breasts.... difficult call... if it is reasonably assumed they were going to eat them that day, then dont think they should have gotten a ticket for that... A guy would not want to say "as long as they are in marinate, then they are fine" because I can see guys like this putting 60 ducks saying they are going to eat them all... that is not right either... so where should the line be...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

apeterson said:


> Just got back from ND last friday... we would hunt in the morning and eat most of our birds that day... so if I put them in the crock pot and let them cook all day on low (while we were scouting) is that breaking the law? If so guess ND owes me a ticket...
> 
> I agree 100% these guys need to be charged... but the marinating breasts.... difficult call... if it is reasonably assumed they were going to eat them that day, then dont think they should have gotten a ticket for that... A guy would not want to say "as long as they are in marinate, then they are fine" because I can see guys like this putting 60 ducks saying they are going to eat them all... that is not right either... so where should the line be...


I think they have alreadey drawn the line.....the fridge is no different than the freezer.

Do you really thnk you should be ticketed if you don't have wings on in the crockpot???? :eyeroll:


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

hey all, its Hitler here. i'll probably be banned for even posting up. i am a member though.

but, i do agree, we broke the law, got caught, and paid for it. i just did not agree with some of the things that they did, that were not necessary. as for the "bending the rules" comment. you guys were ripping into me so bad, figured i might as well play along. it was an honest mistake that we went over by the two birds, but two birds is two birds, and the tickets were valid. the Identification Citations were the bs part, as with their approach to the situation. thats all i wanted to say.

have a good day.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Like I said before I am not siding with these guys... and as far as marinating breasts with the wings on it... you will never catch me doing that, gross! it is very unclean and not somthing I think anyone should do... and no it was a joke about the crock pot...

But for real where is the line.... so if you brown the breasts and they are in the fridge are they left over food or part of your limit.... I am not talking about doing this for 50 birds or anything, I want to know for real would a guy get in trouble if he had a few breast laying around in the fridge cooked do you have to count that as a possesion? should he...


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

this was my reply on the other site, i know its lengthy. but i feel it is pretty unbiased. as i have said numerous times. we did break the law on the overlimit, totally agree with getting the tickets.

1. we were told that night that everyone was being cited, included juveniles.

2. there we no other species violations, if there were, they would have wrote tickets at that point. infact, the citations written out said that we would only be receiving the single citation per person - this was noted on the ticket by the officer.

3. anybody that was not cited for species violation or overlimit was cited for "IDENTIFICATION CITATION" $50.00 fine. for having the breasts in marinade bags that were being prepared for dinner that night.

4. the wardens should be cited for wanton waste, as they left those ducks on our step, and we never touched them again, probably still there. they were their birds at the end of the night. not too thorough of a job.

and you residents say that the wardens were not being harassing to us - I AGREE, WE MESSED UP AND TOOK THE TWO DUCKS OVER THE LIMIT - but they had no reason to write the other tickets to everyone else just for "being a non-res and being there"

and you say they do such a good job -

they DID NOT CHECK - guns for plugs, shells for lead, game bags, blind bags, my enclosed atv trailer for any "stashed" birds that they were positive we had, truck, decoy bags, coolers (only checked the freezer), did not make the resident fargo hunters staying next to us show them their freezer, yet the michigan hunters they went in and checked.

not too "thorough" of a job. All this does is lead me to believe that they were there for a "Fundraiser". all of the tickets written were for $50 - $100, amounts that nobody is going to drive 6+ hours to fight in court.

and the one other beef i have, is that they said that MN and ND do not have a violation pact with one another, and we had to pay the fines on the spot or go to jail. well.....i was looking up on the MN and ND sites, and i saw that they do have a pact together - so, were we lied to??? both MN and ND are members of the INTERSTATE WILDLIFE VIOLATORS COMPACT

Copied from the ND Century Code, stating that ND is a member.
http://www.legis.nd.gov/cencode/t201c16.pdf
CHAPTER 20.1-16
INTERSTATE WILDLIFE VIOLATOR COMPACT
20.1-16-01. Interstate wildlife violator compact. The interstate wildlife violator
compact is entered with all states legally joining the compact, in the form substantially as follows:
ARTICLE 1. FINDINGS, DECLARATION OF POLICY, AND PURPOSE

here is a listing off of the SD DNR site that lists all of the states that are members.
http://www.sdgfp.info/wildlife/Law/I...torCompact.pdf

List of Member States
There are currently 23 states in the Interstate Wildlife Violator Compact,
including South Dakota. The following chart is a list of the current member states
of the Violator Compact:
Arizona California Colorado
Florida Georgia Idaho
Indiana Iowa Kansas
Maryland Michigan Minnesota
Missouri Montana Nevada
New Mexico New York North Dakota
Oregon Soutth Dakotta Utah
Washington Wyoming
For More Information Regarding the Compact
For other questions regarding the IWV Compact, contact:
Chrystal Wright, Compact Administrator
South Dakota Game, Fish & Parks
Division of Wildlife
523 East Capitol Avenue
Pierre, South Dakota 57501
(605) 773-8162

i know we did something wrong, and they had every right to cite us for it, but they took it too far(like spending over 4 hours at our place). and with everything else in your state going on, like continued increase of license fees - zones for non-res hunters - the whole "plots" ban on opening week of pheasant for non-res - licenses only good for up to two weeks. these things will continue to make non-res hunters choose someplace else to go. Hunting is a huge part of your economy, and you can only push people so far, and you will have nobody to blame but yourselves for losing the income, and then having increased taxes to supplement it.

so, we can keep pointing out how i and some of my party messed up. but how bout you start pointing the finger back at the wardens for the poor job they did.

also, this is the attitudes the wardens had that stopped us. this is from the warden that ticketed me(i will get her business card out of my blind bag and post up name, etc tonight to verify this) i was asking about if i were to shoot a double on my last duck, what would happen, since everything is being so "cut and dry" and here is her response, and i quote - "we were watching a NON-RESIDENT minnesota goose hunter this year for the whole day, and he had 2 of his 3 daily birds on the ground, he had some geese come in, and in firing one shot at a bird, he dropped 3 birds, we had no choice but to cite him for 2 birds over the daily limit."

and also in that conversation about shooting a double, i was told and i quote - "if you do shoot a double, or triple like the guy goose hunting, you have basically one of two choices, leave the extra bird lay and hope we are not watching you, cause if we are, you will get a Wanton Waste Citation. Or you can bring the bird back and if you get checked, plead your case, and more than likely just pay the smaller fine"

What kind of BS is that?!?!


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Perch_44 said:


> hey all, its Hitler here. i'll probably be banned for even posting up. i am a member though.
> 
> but, i do agree, we broke the law, got caught, and paid for it. i just did not agree with some of the things that they did, that were not necessary. as for the "bending the rules" comment. you guys were ripping into me so bad, figured i might as well play along. it was an honest mistake that we went over by the two birds, but two birds is two birds, and the tickets were valid. the Identification Citations were the bs part, as with their approach to the situation. thats all i wanted to say.
> 
> have a good day.


The only thing I don't agree with is that they didn't inconvenience you enough. It's clear that you feel you were only a little bit wrong, but I see it very different. Based on your thread on the other forum, it looks like you have absolutely no respect for the state, the sport, or the birds. The worst is that you've just added fuel to the fire for ND residents to despise us Minnesotans. It's too bad you never hear of the respectful out of staters that don't violate and have respect for the sport.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Nice sig line by the way:



> Shhhh, just ignore the fact i'm from MN................


 :******:


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

You were in the wrong. If i was a warden then i would be not so nice to the people who broke the laws also. Dont you complain about how ND has limits and zones and other regulations, its done to keep people like you out. I wish that now MN would punish you for breaking the laws across the border. And I say this as an MN resident. I am sick....Sick of all this stuff about the border now, and now i see why they do it. I say good job ND G&F, they may have over looked something but they did bust you so i say great job. They got the people that broke the law.

A. Shae


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Mr Perch

Have you read my most recent reply previous to this?

You have embellished your story and spun it to appear like you are the victim. You will find no support from me. I have personally heard the real story and tend to believe the warden.

By the way her name is Jackie. She is the warden out of Bismarck, and is one of the best in the state. If you think you will find support on this board you have come to the wrong place. The Game and Fish Department busts their A$$ each fall covering large territories to nail guys like you. They work impossibly long hours at all times of day, often sacrificing personal family life and their own hunting aspirations to monitor guys like you. I'm glad your A$$ was nailed to the wall.

You give all NR's a bad name. Coming onto the various boards to try to gain sympathy or paint the G&F as the bad guy is the wrong approach. You and your party are exactly why I have no sympathy for the urban MN hunter who has no real understanding of what the hunting culture is in ND. We grow up being taught the hunting laws and especially species identification. I can tell you different species 40 yards in the air, and can pick and shoot the drake out of a flock pass shooting. You shoot anything that passes through your shooting zone, and then "reallocate" it to another member of your party to ensure you stay within the hunter's choice rules. YOU are just lucky they didn't catch you in the field conducting the hunt. I'm certain they would have had an even stronger case against everyone in your party.



Perch_44 said:


> i know we did something wrong, and they had every right to cite us for it, but they took it too far(like spending over 4 hours at our place). and with everything else in your state going on, like continued increase of license fees - zones for non-res hunters - the whole "plots" ban on opening week of pheasant for non-res - licenses only good for up to two weeks. these things will continue to make non-res hunters choose someplace else to go. Hunting is a huge part of your economy, and you can only push people so far, and you will have nobody to blame but yourselves for losing the income, and then having increased taxes to supplement it.


They spent an appropriate amount of time at your residence. They are not limited in the time it takes to complete their investigation. They might not have been sure of everything you did, and needed to check certain things during the course of the search.

Hopefully they've pushed you hard enough to never come back. Hopefully you can find someplace better to go, however we all know that is a fallacy and an empty threat. You'll likely be back and will now be an even worse embittered NR for it. Based on your responses to the various sites, and your blatant disrespect and lack of understanding of laws, it is quite likely you'll break the law again.

I think based on your posts and attitude, the residents of ND will take the hit on losing your NR dollars.



Perch_44 said:


> so, we can keep pointing out how i and some of my party messed up. but how bout you start pointing the finger back at the wardens for the poor job they did.
> 
> also, this is the attitudes the wardens had that stopped us. this is from the warden that ticketed me(i will get her business card out of my blind bag and post up name, etc tonight to verify this) i was asking about if i were to shoot a double on my last duck, what would happen, since everything is being so "cut and dry" and here is her response, and i quote - "we were watching a NON-RESIDENT minnesota goose hunter this year for the whole day, and he had 2 of his 3 daily birds on the ground, he had some geese come in, and in firing one shot at a bird, he dropped 3 birds, we had no choice but to cite him for 2 birds over the daily limit."
> 
> What kind of BS is that?!?!


Like I said. Her name is Jackie. Her assessment is correct. That is exactly what you would be cited for. What is your question? That type of accidental violation does happen. At least if the warden was watching and saw that it happened with one shot, you'd get points for being honest, but they still are confined to the letter of the law. They don't bend the rules. That hunter should have waited for a clear shot at a single or at a goose that was away from the flock. It is not the warden's job to be a mind reader. They must respond according to what is presented in front of them.

Sorry man. I know this warden better than anyone on this site. You'll not convince me that she is anything but honest, diligent, hard working and completely professional. Just be glad she didn't find you in the field with all those brown ducks.

Ryan


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

well, mr ryan.

you can let jackie know that i will be following up with Game and Fish department for the WANTON WASTE they committed, and lack of everything else they did. i would have had no problem with them checking everything, cause there was nothing for them to find. but they didn't check everything. hell, what would have happened to her job if we had lead, unplugged guns, and a trailer full of ducks, and another warden discovered it? seeing she never checked it.

we took two ducks over, and thats it. you guys need to quit acting like you have the next ultimate poacher on your hands. we didn't have 1000 birds in the trailer, or poached deer, etc. we messed up, paid our fines, and went on our way. every honest person screws up from time to time.

you can't tell me that almost everyone on this board hasn't broken a rule before, and lots of times, small rules that people "bend" on purpose. nobody is a saint, so quit acting like one.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep, Jackie is a great CO, as is her Dad....

I think Perch should change his internet handle to Spin Doctor...


----------



## keithf (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, after reading both forums and the remarks from one of the parties.

I really wonder how the other 13 people in his group think about what he started on the internet. Stating not coming back to ND to hunt again, a good theory would be his group won't let him hunt with them anymore for shooting of his mouth.

Another BLACK mark for Non-residents, My apologies to all Resdients of North Dakota, its a great place you have and wish I had the opportunites and the resources you guys have. Thanks to all current and future landowners that grant us permission to hunt on their land.

Should have aleast threated the birds they did shoot with more respect.

Hey look at the pile or bucket full of birds I shot. Not worthy of get out a frame and hanging on the wall.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Give it up Perch. You got what you deserved and weren't smart enough to keep your mouth shut. Now you've got the label you deserve.
Kudos to ND GAME WARDENS!!!
One for the good guys!!! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Perch_44 said:


> well, mr ryan.
> 
> you can let jackie know that i will be following up with Game and Fish department for the WANTON WASTE they committed, and lack of everything else they did. i would have had no problem with them checking everything, cause there was nothing for them to find. but they didn't check everything. hell, what would have happened to her job if we had lead, unplugged guns, and a trailer full of ducks, and another warden discovered it? seeing she never checked it.
> 
> ...


Sure I'll give her a call here in a few minutes...

As an expert in law I'm sure you'll understand my explanations..

There is no such thing concerning wanton waste for her forgetting to confiscate your birds. It is her choice as to what she investigates. As she begins to unravel a possible violation, the details of the case begin to take shape. They will focus their efforts on what is presented before them. Just because she did not go check every nook and cranny doesn't mean she did anything wrong. Far from it. She simply did what she needed to do to complete her investigation for the violation she found. There could be many possible reasons she didn't dig further. She might have had to wait for a search warrant for different parts of the investigation. Rather than wait 2 hours for a judge to sign the warrant, she needed to move on and simply wrote you up for what was before her... I don't know...It's none of my business.

But wait a minute... weren't you the guy that was just B!tching about them being around for 4 hours at your place? So if they *DID* actually search everything they would have been there for *ANOTHER 2 hours* or more...
*
WOULDNT* you likely be p!$$ing and moaning about that too? I suspect so...

Looks like you just like to hear yourself squawk.

You by far aren't the biggest poacher on this site we've ever heard of. You are just another in a long line of OOS violators who give the majority of good NR's a black eye.

Accidents do happen. It's likely every guy on this board has accidentally fractured a law before. Things happen during a fluid hunt. But that's not the issue here.... and I think others can smell it too...

All "hunters" aren't created equally. Some "get" the law, the purpose of hunting, and the way it should be done. Just looking at your hunting picture displayed, I can see you don't care the species or sex you shoot.


















It is quite likely there is more to the story than even you know Perch. You weren't singled out for being from out of state. It is likely they received an anonymous tip about your activities. Heck it is even likely they were out in the area trying to find your party to observe you in the field. There are more "eyes in the fields" than most guys here realize. I've sat in the field with Jackie with a spotting scope from a 1/2 mile away, counting birds dropped, ID'ing them as they flew over, noting which hunter shot which duck etc...

Like I said... it is only a matter of time before you are caught in the field red handed... what will your excuse be then?

Ryan


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Perch your right people do break the laws. I broke one last year ice fishing, i had my shelter licence in my pocket instead of on my portable and the MN DNR was watching and he observed my fish house. Well when we were on our way back it at the road he stopped and chattet. Wanted to know how fishing was, took a look at our 4 walleyes we kept and then told me he didn't see my licence. I then said its in my pocket and i just stopped and picked it up today. We went to his vehicle and he showed me in the rule book that it has to be visualant on the house and he wrote me a ticket for not displaying my fish house licence. Did I moan or complain about it, no, i was in the wrong. It was an honest mistake and what can i say i was illegally using a fish bc it didn't display a licence. Oh well, paid the fine, and you can be sure that i wont make that mistake again. I am happy to see a DRN sometimes, I havent been checked goose hunting in 3 years and until this past winter it had been 3 winters.

There are times when poeple break the laws and know it and times when they think they are legal and arnet. SOme get caught some dont. BUt you knew you were over the bag limit. And you dont care what you shoot, i hope you dont do that in MN. We need all the hens we can get.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Perch wrote:



> we took two ducks over, and thats it. you guys need to quit acting like you have the next ultimate poacher on your hands. we didn't have 1000 birds in the trailer, or poached deer, etc. we messed up, paid our fines, and went on our way. every honest person screws up from time to time.


Your inability to see that you've done much more than this (i.e. give NR's a bad name for one) is your downfall. If you would have accepted the citation and paid the fine, I'd buy this. Rather, you've attempted to bash the ND G&F, members of this site, and further damage the R/NR issue. Further, you posted on numerous forums how bad you were wronged. I believe in sharing my thoughts on bad customer service/treatment, but I wouldn't do it if I broke the law...instant loss of credibility.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> Hunting is a huge part of your economy, and you can only push people so far, and you will have nobody to blame but yourselves for losing the income, and then having increased taxes to supplement it.


From what the people of Napoleon are telling me that if 13 arrogant MN hunters come back to that area they could care less about the money. The locals were less than thrilled by your arogance and attitudes. One bar owner told me he would take 13 hunters from anywhere in ND before he would let guys like you back into town.

Sounds like the landowners are not happy about this either. I am also hearing that signs are being placed up as we speak.

I will be down in Napoleon again this month and next. Plan on showing your picture around to the local farmers along with some of your quotes.

For all the young viewers on this site, you can now see the difference between hunters and killers. Perch and his boys were there to kill, not to hunt.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I wonder why the Lady Warden didn't use the special Non-Resident Tazer that we armed all of our wardens with. Perch got off lucky! oke:


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't you think that maybe the Game Wardens were watching these guys for a little while? For someone to come on an open forum and admit blatantly breaking the law because "everyone does it" make me wonder about their ethics.



> Perch 44 posted on the Refuge forum: *and as far as bending the rules go, everyone for the most part does it, so quit acting to innocent everyone. everyone shoots a little early or late sometimes, will take an extra bird now and then, etc,*


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You must certainly know the NDG&F frequent this site. Talk about tagged, might as well put a tattoo on your forehead.

:lost:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

It doesn't sound like there was a need to search your trailer. You showed that you were ignorant of the laws and werent going to be hiding 1000 birds in that trailer. Your violations were open and obvious so to speak. Now if they hadn't found anything during the initial search then I could see them looking deeper to see if a violation was being concealed. You can give up on the checking plugs and lead too. What would be the point other than to harass you? There would be no violation even if you had a shotgun sitting there loaded with 10 lead shells.

I'm sure you learned a lesson from all this. Next time when you get caught don't mention anything about it on the internet. :roll:


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

win4win said:


> I'm sure you learned a lesson from all this. Next time when you get caught don't mention anything about it on the internet. :roll:


won't get caught next time i come out to ND...........................which is in 2 weeks!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

What happened to your statement of never coming back?


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Perch_44 said:


> won't get caught next time i come out to ND...........................which is in 2 weeks!


I truly hope you mean you won't be bending, breaking, or disobeyeing any laws. If you mean you won't get caught then I hope your strung up.

So why would you state in your first post that you were not going to return to ND when you had plans in 2 weeks. WOW, that hypocrisy is incredible.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

to get people riled up.

I actually want to meet him.............


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

FLOYD said:


> to get people riled up.
> 
> I actually want to meet him.............


just pushing buttons guys....... :lol: i'm not coming back out this year. there was some mistakes made, some bad judgement on my part also. i still do not agree with the way some stuff was handled, but.......oh well, such is life. i can learn something from this, as can you guys when it comes to preparing birds for cooking and transport, cleaning, etc. its done, and overwith, lets move on, and hopefully everybody has a successful season. myself, duckhunting is on hold for a couple weeks, will be spending the next week in the bowstand with pre-rut in full swing, and then gun season in a week and a half.

happy hunting boys.


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

I also just got back from my first trip to Nodak....parts unknown....don't want a thread lock for being site specific!! We also ran into a check point. We left the hunt site in two vehicles. Unfortunately all of the birds were put into the truck to save the interior of our rental car. Big mistake! They actually had a state trooper on the look out for hunters in the area. The truck gets pulled over for no reason other than we were hunters. I was in the rental two vehicles ahead and didn't see them get pulled over. Deputy Dangle decides to escort the truck 20 miles out of our way to this checkpoint. So we go back to camp and they don't show up so we carried on with scouting. It turns out they have 2 birds too many in possession because they were transporting our birds. The truck gets searched, people searched and then they decide to follow the truck back to camp and search the trailers, freezers, etc. We also had breasts in the fridge marinating, which they didn't care about. It turns out they don't believe I exist in the other car. They ended up harassing the owner of the trailers saying that we were liars. We get back and end up going to the check point to prove we are with the other party. No tickets were issued and that was the end of it. They said we seemed like honest people and deserved a break considering the circumstances. Sounds like they were hard up for you guys. I have come to the conclusion that the resident hunters on this site are about the only people unhappy with NR's. I went there expecting to be treated like trash and was pleasantly surprised to find the people of ND to be about as polite as they come. The farmers are eager to let us hunt and even protested the new PLOTS law for non residents. The small towns actually prefer NR's. Just an observation but there seems to be more guys from Minnesota in ND than residents!! I enjoyed and respected ND and it's people. Hey even your speeding tickets are dirt cheap!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Come on nyduckhntr,
How arrogant are you. I have been back to small town every weekend in Sept. and Oct. Some work, some play. If you think you are more welcome there than I you are WHACKED OUT! That is the attitude I hate about any non-res or res. Luckily very few have it.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree with woodpecker that us NR aren't welcome more, but i do say that we are welcome, and a lot of that is the classic ND hospitality.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

shae1986 said:


> I agree with woodpecker that us NR aren't welcome more, but i do say that we are welcome, and a lot of that is the classic ND hospitality.


EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

This was my situation. We were about two hours from one of your 3 large towns. Now this is a farmer speaking not me. He said a lot of the small towns depend on NR revenue because they actually spend in the town they hunt. He said that folks from the large towns gas up at home, make lunch at home and basically spend zero dollars in the hunting towns. That was his reasoning for welcoming NR's. Those aren't my words and I apologize for misrepresentation. I'm the furthest thing from arrogant. Obviously this mans statement can't possibly run accross the board but it was interesting at the very least.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> The farmers are eager to let us hunt and even protested the new PLOTS law for non residents.


 Really!!!!! Did you see bigfoot as well!!!!! Same type of myth!! :eyeroll:



> The small towns actually prefer NR's.


NOT!!!!! uke:



> Just an observation but there seems to be more guys from Minnesota in ND than residents!!


No kidding!!!! Really!! We need a news flash right about here!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

Nothing like taking it out of context! Actually Bigfoot was standing next to the imaginary farmer that spewed those hurtful words. 
His opinion not mine.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Djleye...

I too have talked with farmers and R hunters who believe that the PLOTS thing for NR is BULL. They feel if the NR pays the same fee why can't they use that land.

I too have talked with business owners of small towns and they have stated the same thing. People from out of state gas up, eat, etc. in the small town more than people from a close bigger city. FOR THAT WEEK. Those people fill up the tank in the morning and then drive home at night. While the NR or out of stater....fills up in the morning, comes back to the motel, gets breakfast in the town they are sleeping in, etc. Now to say all "Big city" guys are the same....no. But it is a valid point.

Now to say the NR is more welcomed is wrong.


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

Revision....I was wrong to make a general statement on who is more welcome. Every circumstance is different for it's own resons.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

nyduckhntr said:


> Revision....I was wrong to make a general statement on who is more welcome. Every circumstance is different for it's own resons.


uh oh, you're screwed now. you are trying to apologize for something, these ND Nazi's will never let you live this one down LOL


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Perch_44 said:


> nyduckhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Revision....I was wrong to make a general statement on who is more welcome. Every circumstance is different for it's own resons.
> ...


I can accept nyduckhntr's apology/ no problem! Sorry Ryan!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Enough with the disrespect from all sides...

Making generalizations is just that generalizations... It is a subjective opinion on who/what is more welcome.

This topic began to go downhill when some guy gave us a generalization on 3rd hand conjecture from some random farmer. For all we know he is lying, telling the truth, hedging the truth or spinning for his own benefit or some group he is trying to represent.

Do not continue down this line on this thread. Speak for yourself and your own opinion. No more heresay on this thread. Save it for a different one.

Ryan


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Perch_44 said:


> nyduckhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Revision....I was wrong to make a general statement on who is more welcome. Every circumstance is different for it's own resons.
> ...


Wow you just can't stand not having the attention huh. The topic got off of you and you have to open up your mouth. Keep trying to form them NR and Resident relationships. Sorry all NR's but right here is a prime example of our prejudice. This moron who can't keep his stupid lips closed long enough to be smart.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

ny,

Let's toss out another point for consideration...the sausage tube principal..

We're sitting at the 25th day of October. I have hunted ND exactly *0.0 hours* this month. I have, however, spent 6 days afield thus far in October - 10 hours from here (all over-nights). 4-5 years ago, I would have spent more than that number of days hunting in ND in October by now, and more than half of those nights I would have over-nighted in rural ND.

I'm going to spend some time this Fall hunting waterfowl in SD. Those are days/nights I would have spent in rural ND, and they will not be made up in ND.

I don't care much to hunt in ND during the high use periods - it's not ND hunting the way I came to love it. If I wanted to "get away" into the crowds, I'd go to a mall. So, I vote with my feet. The sausage tube principal - you can only stuff so much in one end before it starts leaking out the other. New money is really only new money if it doesn't supplant old money that is now someone else's new money.

Back on topic... Perch, if you feel you were mis-treated by the ND officials, I would suggest strongly against replacing your ND trip with one to Canada. They look even less favorably upon "substantial compliance", and should you choose to "bend the rules" there, you will have a new appreciation for the letter of the law and the treatment you received here.


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you for accepting woodpecker.

Ryan- for the record what I said was the truth. I had no intention on irratating anyone. Perhaps I should have been more p.c.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

nyduckhntr said:


> Thank you for accepting woodpecker.
> 
> Ryan- for the record what I said was the truth. I had no intention on irratating anyone. Perhaps I should have been more p.c.


NYduckhntr

I guess I too should have specified that I was referring to the farmer having an agenda...

I don't think you had intentions that way... the hard part is we don't know nor can we ask that farmer for clarification. When you have heresay like that, it tries painting a broad brush stroke about how "every farmer in the field" feels about R's or NR's or Big/Little city guys, or waterfowl vs. pheasant hunters etc...

For all we know that farmer might have a beef with something that happened to him recently and he was venting to you by saying that...

Really if you think about it... how could he possibly know where all the guys here gas up, eat lunch, buy shells etc? My family fuels up at a small town every night before our ride back home. We stop in at the nearest local gas station as often as possible. I can personally tell you that I hate buying gas in the bigger cities because I know what it does for each small community I stop at. Not my one time stop, but over the course of a season my family drops several thousand dollars in gas alone at those places. How would he ever know? Often when we stop in at half past dusk, there is only 1 or 2 people around.

You never know... that's why I hate speculation being taken as a broad inference across a whole category of people.

Ryan


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

Dan- I certainly understand your view. I didn't hunt very far from you and for me, was amazed at how we never had any issues with other hunters trying to use the same spots we were. Obvious to me being from Northern NY all I have is problems with other guys wanting your spot. It certainly has gone up in the past few years to the point that I don't even use those areas any more. Are there too many hunters everywhere we go? I certainly don't suggest my money is any better than yours and don't know what your state brings in from out of state but I would imagine I spent more in my week hunting your state than you would....as would you coming to my state. Just a thought. If the state can afford to put a cap on it for the well being of its residents then I believe you should come first. Cap it!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I love all this big city talk.....Small towns complain about ND big cities.....yet those very same people are first in line at Walmart.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

ny,

I'll bet you did spend more in rural ND for your 6(?) days here than I would for the average 6 days I hunt in ND (some over-night/food/beve's/gas/etc, some not). But, I'll bet I'd spend as much or more in the 9-10 days of hunting I used to do in ND in October as you spent in your 6.

This generally follows studies done by the NDSU economics gurus a few years back. An average NR spends slightly more per day than the average R, but an average R hunter spends something on the order of 4-5 times that of an average NR in ND annually. Makes sense, with more days afield, dekes, dogs, etc...

IMHO, some in ND tourism are spending too much time standing at the curb flagging down new customers while failing to see their best ones simply pass through the parking lot. Sausage tube...just a thought... :wink:


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Gee - You show up with a bus load of people, take over the area, blast the sky's for 10 days straight (shoot how many birds?? for how many ??people) and wonder why you got checked. How many birds can you eat in a day anyway.

Why don't you just go to the chicken coup and blast away - your group seems to be all about greed and quantity (Not the experience or sportsmanship)

Me I prefer to hunt with 2 -3 people max and I don't like to wear out my welcome


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Like Ryan says you can't categorize people. I have heard farmers for and against PLOTS. I also run into store owners who appreciate NR, those that appreciate residents, and the smart ones who appreciate both.

A few years ago I stopped in the grocery store of my home town. The owner was a class mate of mine who I like very much. His only conversation was to rag on me because it was the residents fault that nonresidents didn't spend more in his store. I chalked it up to a bad day, but the next day was the same, and the day after. Well, I grew tired of that so I have never gone back. I have talked with others who run into the same thing with this guy. He eventually lost the store. If I owned a store I would keep my mouth shut and appreciate everyone. The smart ones do this very thing. Don't expect a smart businessman to take sides.

Now as far as spending I talked one day with a car dealer. He says 4X4 sales are going down. Part is gas prices, but he has been told by some customers that they give up hunting. This is a complex issue, but if one is a true sportsman that enjoys the hunt they would rather have a good hunt every other year than a mediocre or poor hunt every year. At least this is the way I think.

Dividing non residents and residents will accomplish nothing, it's to bad we can work together reasonably. If we all stop to think about it what is really bugging us is access. The pressure the resource is feeling is a combination of hunter numbers and hunter concentration that is a product of reduced access.

The guys who were fined should take what the deserve and buck up. Even though I have seen some very bad behavior from nonresidents I fully realize that you must judge each person individually. I certainly don't like being flipped off in Montana because I have North Dakota license plates. Thankfully the percentage of people who do that is perhaps less than one percent. Like North Dakota and Minnesota, most Montana people are very nice.

All this said we need to do something to make hunting a relaxing sport again. Part of the equipment when going to the field shouldn't be a large bottle of Mylanta. I live by Montana rules in Montana, and I expect people to abide by North Dakota rules in North Dakota. Likewise I expect the people of each state to be in control of wildlife and hunting seasons within their state. We should set a cap on total number of hunters. Non resident license would fluctuate in response to number of resident hunters, waterfowl surveys, and available habitat. How anyone thinks this is unfair is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

target said:


> Perch_44 said:
> 
> 
> > nyduckhntr said:
> ...


it was a joke......lighten up francis.

just trying to lighten the mood a little on this thread.

i suppose you won't be able to laugh about that picture i have of you from this past july either!! LOL


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I got another one to help lighten the mood.
I was helping work the calves last Saturday. I got to chase the calves into the head shoot. "Yahoo". After the fourth or fifth calf and looking at the ****ty tails and all I couldn't help but think about you Perch! Looked, smelled and sounded like alot of your posts!


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

woodpecker said:


> After the fourth or fifth calf and looking at the sh*tty tails and all I couldn't help but think about you Perch! Looked, smelled and sounded like alot of your posts!


you sure it wasn't your breath???

NOT ALL of the people on this board are bad, 99% are normal, but some of you need to grow up, quit being such an a$$, and stop with the "internet toughguy" stuff LOL like i said, my deal, its done and overwith and in the past, i learned my lesson. how bout we try to look back and laugh now. instead, you sit and dwell on it, and continue to bring it back up.

you must have a pretty boring and mundane life for you to keep bringing it back up again and again. just quit raising the argument.

oh, and woodpecker


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That last post really shows your lack of class. What a fricken tool. Mods, sorry for the personal attack here but I feel it is deserved in this case. Fricken Idiot!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I guess you didn't like my post there perch. No problem. Have a good day!!! :lol:


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Perch_44
uh oh said:


> it was a joke......lighten up francis.
> 
> just trying to lighten the mood a little on this thread.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Perch_44 said:


> NOT ALL of the people on this board are bad, 99% are normal, but some of you need to grow up, quit being such an a$$,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is the last straw Perch.....especially since I work with Special Ed kids.....take it somewhere else.


----------

